# تعليم أتوكاد 2007-2006 بالعربية 2d و3d



## yamenshahin (6 أغسطس 2007)

موقع لتعليم الأتوكاد 2D و 3D
الموقع باللغة العربية
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## الرسام888 (7 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.محمد ياسر بلبل (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير
يارب تعلمنا من لدنك فإنك تعلم ولا نعلم يارب احفظ شباب الأمة الإسلامية واشغلهم بالإنتصارات والتقدم في جميع المجالات.


----------



## معماري متمكن (17 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمان ماضي (17 أغسطس 2007)

ميرسي كتير ع الموقع


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (17 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا الموقع جميل بالفعل 
ألف شكر


----------



## yamenshahin (17 أغسطس 2007)

عفوا كتير كتير


----------



## محمد العايدى (17 أغسطس 2007)

*م\ميكانيكى جامعة الزقازيق محمد العايدى*

شكرا جدا ع الموقع موقع هايل ياريت تزودنا من الحاجات الحلوة دى


----------



## م.علي النعيمي (14 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## عبد الله فهد (14 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله بمن عمل الدروس و من دل عليها و جزاه كل خير


----------



## yamenshahin (14 سبتمبر 2007)

عفوا يا أخواني
وشكرا علي زيارتكم للموقع وإن شاء الله تبقي فيه دروس تفيد المهندسين بالذات


----------



## metalsword (14 سبتمبر 2007)

مع الشكر الجزيل 
أتمنى لو كان لديك برنامج بريمافيرا (primavera) ويكون تعليمي


----------



## محمد حسانين المصرى (14 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله بمن عمل الدروس و من دل عليها و جزاه كل خير واتمنى ان يكون هناك المزيد من الثرى دى ماكس


----------



## رافد المهندس (15 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك و حفظك انشاء الله و نتمنى لو هناك المزيد من الدروس ل AutoCad


----------



## م.جمال العبري (15 سبتمبر 2007)

عمل رائع ... مأجور عليه بإذن الله.


----------



## usama_2006 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود سمك (16 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## العرين (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## yamenshahin (28 سبتمبر 2007)

أنا سعيد جدا إن الموقع أعجبكم ومشكورين علي التعليق


----------



## مكتب الدالة (28 سبتمبر 2007)

كيفية رسم مخطط دار سكني ب_ oto kad


----------



## فادي الخطيب (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abosadeer (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور الموقع كويس جدا


----------



## mohamed ewies (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الله ينور لك طريقك


----------



## ثامر عبدالواحد (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahcene_ch (3 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (3 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمود الحمود (4 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخي العزيز وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وقواك لما فيه فعل الخير انشاء الله وارجو ان تعمل الروابط لفترة طويلة ولا تحذف حيث تحميلها يستغرق فترة طويلة


----------



## yamenshahin (5 أكتوبر 2007)

هذا موقع ويب وسيستمر بإذن الله


----------



## aloosh (5 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## حسن نبيل (8 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وما قصرت وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## جيفارا2007 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك جهد طيب واختيار موفق


----------



## عليما (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا 
وربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## saeed_mma (14 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## yamenshahin (14 أكتوبر 2007)

عفوا عفوا عفوا
أخجلتموني


----------



## عطور ليبيا (14 أكتوبر 2007)

موقع رائع ومفيد جدا بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## raad2007 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور الف شكر يالغالي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندسة البصره (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## yamenshahin (16 أكتوبر 2007)

Thankss to u guys very much


----------



## mostafa elGammal (16 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا هندسة


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد البخشوان (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*محمد البخشوان*



مصطفى محمد سليمان قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


تعليم اوتكاد 3d


----------



## yamenshahin (17 أكتوبر 2007)

عفوا يا إخواني وجازكم الله خير علي تفاعلكم الرائع


----------



## yamenshahin (17 أكتوبر 2007)

الموقع هاضيف إليه درووس أتوكاد 2D قريب ماتقلقش


> تعليم اوتكاد 3d
> محمد البخشوان


----------



## وليد عبد الباسط (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير علي ماتقدمه


----------



## نور الزمان (17 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يجزيك الجنة, فعلا موقع جيد


----------



## mohame_ refaat (17 أكتوبر 2007)

شكر للملتقى على هذا العمل الرئع


----------



## فاتح روما (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسماعيل بلخير (24 أكتوبر 2007)

فتحت علينا اله يفتح عليك


----------



## yamenshahin (26 أكتوبر 2007)

عفوا وانا عارف إن الناس محتاجة دروس في الثري دي


----------



## أروى (26 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ميساء 1 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## خالد بن سعود (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرالك اخي


----------



## zo0om99 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

ايه يا عم هوه فين بس الرابط للموضوع ده


----------



## صائب العربي (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً أخي في الله وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## yamenshahin (9 نوفمبر 2007)

الرابط للموضوع في أول الموضوع عموما أدي الرابط تاني
أوتوكاد بالعربي
عموما شكرا ليكم ولقد أضفت دروس جديدة
ويسعدني أن الموقع أعجبكم.


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً أخي في الله وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عباس المهندس (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع ونتمنى من الله ان يوفقك .............عباس العمري


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (10 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور ع الموقع الجميل


----------



## لينة المهنسة (10 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور واتمنى ان تصل الى اوامر متقدمة في الموضوع


----------



## شعبانكو (11 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## yamenshahin (11 نوفمبر 2007)

لينة المهنسة قال:


> مشكور واتمنى ان تصل الى اوامر متقدمة في الموضوع



عفوا
بس تقصدي أيه بأوامر متقدمة
قولي الأوامر الي إنتي عايزاها وانا احطها في الدروس القادمة بإذن الله.
شكرا ليكم جميعا.


----------



## النافذة (11 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
الدال على الخير


----------



## ربيع الروح (13 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور وجهد ارائع


----------



## abahre (14 نوفمبر 2007)

hamdi darweesh


----------



## سما82 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااا لك وهذا مابحثت عنه


----------



## سما82 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## فيش كهرب (27 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يجزاك خير اخووي ويقدرك ع فعل الخير


----------



## فارس الزيادي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

عمل رائع ... مأجور عليه بإذن الله.


----------



## yamenshahin (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا إحواني علي التفاعل


----------



## yasser2008 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

ربنا لا يحرمنا منك ولا يحرمك اجر هذا العمل


----------



## ابوسليم (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*

جزاك الله كل خير
المهندس ابوسليم


----------



## ابو حذيفه (5 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور:75: 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور:75: 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور:75: 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## تكنو يمن (5 ديسمبر 2007)

سلا م عليكم يعني اين الروابط التعليميه 
للوتوكاد


----------



## رومانسيه مجهوله (5 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر على الموقع


----------



## مروان20 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور:80: 
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور:78: ولك من الله كل الخير


----------



## وائل عبده (6 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## فضل بن محمد (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رهيب2006 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

وين الرابط


----------



## ramysaad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ياسر عبد اللطيف (27 ديسمبر 2007)

وين الربطه وياريت حد يرسلها لي علي الميل
abd302003-yahooo


----------



## المراق (29 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور ع الموقع الجميل


----------



## م.أبو أسامه الأزدي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

يا اخوان اين الرابط ؟ لم يظهر عندي الا بهذا الشكل
 XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
ارجو الرد ولكم تحياتي


----------



## زهير عبدو (1 يناير 2008)

و لكن يا أخي أين هو الموقع و ما هدا xxxxxxxxxxxx?


----------



## ميكانيكى اسلام (1 يناير 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## el_rayes (1 يناير 2008)

thank youooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## بيتشوب (2 يناير 2008)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## عمرمحمداحمد (13 يناير 2008)

اين الموقع


----------



## م.أبو أسامه الأزدي (19 يناير 2008)

يا اخوان الا يوجد احد يرد علي  
أين الموقع ؟ كل ما يظهر لدي صورة اشارة :87: xxxxxxxx
امل منكم المساعدة وشكرا:11:


----------



## fadiragb (19 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدا للمساهمه الرئعه


----------



## mokhtar (1 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بلال بابل (1 فبراير 2008)

مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكومشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورم شكوررمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور 

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
وعــافاك الله ومـاتـقصـر وعســــاك على القــوه دائمـاً وجعلـك ذخــر للمنتــــــــــــــــــدى
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
وعــافاك الله ومـاتـقصـر وعســــاك على القــوه دائمـاً وجعلـك ذخــر للمنتــــــــــــــــــدى
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
وعــافاك الله ومـاتـقصـر وعســــاك على القــوه دائمـاً وجعلـك ذخــر للمنتــــــــــــــــــدى
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور
ألف ألف ألف ألف 
مليون
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم 
ثم
تسلم
تسلم ثم تسلم
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلمتسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم 
ثم
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم ثم تسلم 
تسلم 
ثم
يديك
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## عدنان النجار (2 فبراير 2008)

إليكم هذا الموقع والذي يمكن تزيل شروخات لبرامج هندسيه كثيرة ولكن بالأنجليزي 
http://www.dgcad.com/


----------



## mohamed ewies (5 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed ewies (5 فبراير 2008)

*mohamed_ewies2006************

شكرا مشكور كتير


----------



## ديبرو (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## khaledzaky (5 فبراير 2008)

Mashkor gedan


----------



## ابومش كيان (7 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله لك""""""""""""""""""""""""":12:


----------



## ابومش كيان (7 فبراير 2008)

عساك للقوه


----------



## Jamalflash (8 فبراير 2008)

لو سمحتم يا جماعة 
أنا نفسي أطور نفسي في برنامج الأوتوكاد 2008، ووجدت على النت كتب قيمة باللغة الانجليزية، فإذا ممكن حدا يقدر ينزلهم لنا كملفات pdf، بأكون شاكر جدا، مثل اللنك هادا3D AutoCAD 2008: 
http://www.amazon.com/3D-AutoCAD-2008-Step-Time/dp/097789388X/ref=pd_rhf_f_i_cs_3


----------



## Jamalflash (8 فبراير 2008)

مش شايف اللنك يا جماعة
مشكور على إيش ؟؟!!


----------



## سعدي الساهر (14 فبراير 2008)

مشكور ياوردة


----------



## وائل الطويل (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## م سعودي (14 فبراير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر وماقصرت بس بصراحة لم استطيع الحصول علي الرابط وفتحه ارجوا المساعده عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجلآ .


----------



## Amigo1987 (14 فبراير 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## engineer-rehab (14 فبراير 2008)

يا جماعه فين الرابط ؟؟؟؟؟؟
طبعا مشكور صاحب الموضوع
بـــــــــــــــس
انا مش لاقيه حاجه


----------



## احمد1970 (18 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي ولكنى لم اجد الموقع
كل ماوجدته هو 
موقع لتعليم الأتوكاد 2D و 3D
الموقع باللغة العربية
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## محب الشرقية (18 فبراير 2008)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## مهندس126 (18 فبراير 2008)

فين الموقع الى بتقولوا علية دة انا ملقتش اى حاجة فقط xxxxxxxxx
امل تحديث الرابط
وشكرا


----------



## aymdy1 (22 فبراير 2008)

*اين الموقع*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## asma2007 (23 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير علي الموضوع 
بس لو سمحت
فين لينك بتاع الكتاب


----------



## ابومش كيان (26 فبراير 2008)

عمل تشكر عليه


----------



## ابومش كيان (26 فبراير 2008)

مشكور ياخي العزيز
=س


----------



## ابومش كيان (26 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابومش كيان (26 فبراير 2008)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## ابومش كيان (26 فبراير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ابومش كيان (26 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## topmax (29 فبراير 2008)

عمل رائع مأجور عليه بإذن الله.


----------



## علي سليم متولي (29 فبراير 2008)

اين الموقع ياجماعة الخير


----------



## حسن الغزلاتى (1 مارس 2008)

اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتكما
امييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## j_karim (1 مارس 2008)

الأخ أيمن إسم الموقع مشفر أرجو إرساله على العنوان التالي : kaljarad*********** إذا أمكن مع جزيل الشكر .


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (1 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا
يا اخواني الاعزاء ساعدوني فانا لم اجد اي موقع للدخول اليه فهي جميعا مشفرة 
ارجو المساعدة مع الشكر


----------



## egy_silver (1 مارس 2008)

شكرا يا باشا على الموقع الجميل ده


----------



## سعدي الساهر (4 مارس 2008)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## جاد جدًا (4 مارس 2008)

yamenshahin قال:


> موقع لتعليم الأتوكاد 2D و 3D
> الموقع باللغة العربية
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


لا يمكنني الوصول للموقع


----------



## عايش حلا (4 مارس 2008)

مشكور يالحبيب


----------



## جاد جدًا (6 مارس 2008)

أخي الغالي:
الرابط لايعمل


----------



## rockyarow (25 مارس 2008)

اين هو الموقع دة يا باشا مفيش حاجة مكتوبة


----------



## عماد الدين73 (26 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عماد الدين73 (26 مارس 2008)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## احمد الاحمدي (26 مارس 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اشرف مجاهد (31 مارس 2008)

عمل رائع ... مأجور عليه بإذن الله.


----------



## بشار رائد (6 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ونرجو المزيد


----------



## zougui (7 أبريل 2008)

chokrannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## amr933 (7 أبريل 2008)

الموضوع جميل بس مش لاقى روابط المهم مشكور على انك لفت النظر ليه


----------



## mohammed_mohsen (7 أبريل 2008)

mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## خالدفتحي عبدالرحيم (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا:14::56:


----------



## رولامحمد (8 أبريل 2008)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## محمدالعقيلي (8 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## محمدعيدمحمد (8 أبريل 2008)

تشكراتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## نانسى العزب (8 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اولا 
انا بصراحة لسة داخلة ومش لقيا صفحات تعليم الاوتوكاد مش عارفة اوصلها


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (13 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك . وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

م.محمد النوافله


----------



## magdygamal_8 (13 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tarekx (13 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااا


----------



## نسايم الريف (14 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## جىجى ورده (16 أبريل 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## abdaj (17 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## meid79 (18 أبريل 2008)

اين الموقع اخي الكريم


----------



## AHMED AL-HARBI (22 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطبك العافية


----------



## AHMED AL-HARBI (22 أبريل 2008)

قصدي الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## زياد البرعصي (22 أبريل 2008)

نصيب السكوري​أنوصيك يا بحر ع المحبين اللي حذاك رآهم أولافياصحا أتخونهمكيف لخرين الاي اتقول فيهم اتكافياللي جيتهم في الحواشين هايج وفي جودافيورقيت نين طلت البلاكين ورميتهم ع حيط حافيألوف موتوا موت غافلين وردواعليهم السافيأما يا بحر موش مومنين والا علي شي ما زال خافيهذول يعبدوا فيالنساوين اللي يطلقن في الشعافيظلال تبعوا بان موبين ومن لحزاب خذهناوصافيزلزال طلعك يا الغلين ولله من المطر بتت جافيوالحوت يا بحر والثعابينارميتن أصدار السقافيواللي مكلفك هو المعين عليم قبل علم الصحافيوالليساعدك هو ازرهين أمريح أقلال العوافيقبض روح من صدر لامين محمد الصادقالعافيشفيع انته من النوارين نهار عرض وزن الكفافيعليه صلاة وسلامين ومليارزيده اضافيويش خطره ها التظنين للي عليهم اريافيوصيت البحر ع الجوارينياللي لذعهم في أطرافياللي يخطروا بين نومين ونسمر ونا كنت غافيواللي تسمرككثرت الدين ولله عيب من جار لافيولله ظلم حكم السلاطين تثبيت زور والحقنافيولله وكان في رزق ولدين وتبات جل من نار هافيونا في الغلاء من مراهينوهي ماتريده أخلافياللي تنطره غير بزين وجميلة برقت شفافيوانتي هلك كسابةالظين وهم أسياد بيض الحشافيشهير ملكهم بين رأسين وبيمينهم بعيتالحلافيوعين بنتهم عين شاهين ولها دور نقض مسافيكيف صبحها في الغربين سعيديوم لاجن أصدافيالله يحفظك حفظ من العين ونية سواد الرفافيوبجاه من فرز بيندينين وحنا دينا هو الصافيوبحاه من قرا ذكر ياسين اجعل قسمنا فيك عافيمليتمن الرجاء والتظانين وياس شال بيده اكتافيولا ظرنا خلو لدين وبه نقدعوا فيالصفافيولا انتبعوا في شياطين اللي انغزوا بالمشافيولا انميعدوا فيالتراكين ولا ننفخوا في جمر طافيعوينه سموم وما مصلحة فيه خاطي الحموموماهناك حال تدوم نهار حوزتك يا بوخجل مبرومافزعي قوليونامى​


----------



## سنا الأمل (24 أبريل 2008)

Thank You Very Very Much


----------



## midowahba (24 أبريل 2008)

فين الموقع اخي ؟


----------



## بنعمان (24 أبريل 2008)

اين الرابط بارك الله فيك


----------



## إيهاب سعيد (25 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
نشكركم على الأهتمام بنا فى كل المجلات واعتقد أن البرنامج دة أكثر من رائع ومهم جدا فى الحياة العملية ولو كان ثلاثى الأبعاد يكون أفضل وشكرا لكم


----------



## ياسرياسرياسر (30 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على الموضوع الجيد
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## هاله النجار (30 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هاله النجار (30 أبريل 2008)

فين الرابط؟


----------



## محمود دياب (30 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم بركات (30 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عائشة بنت محمد (1 مايو 2008)

ليه انا مش شايفه الموقع..ارجوكم حد يساعدني
وشكرا


----------



## mostafaa (2 مايو 2008)

بارك الله بمن عمل الدروس و من دل عليها و جزاه كل خير


----------



## خالد صديق (2 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد صديق (2 مايو 2008)

رجا كتابة الموقع


----------



## وصال نبيل (5 مايو 2008)

yamenshahin قال:


> موقع لتعليم الأتوكاد 2D و 3D
> الموقع باللغة العربية
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


موضوع جميل وارجوا منكم التوضيح اكثر لكى يستفيد الجميع:56:


----------



## sabbahjabur (5 مايو 2008)

شكرا حبيبي


----------



## الجوني1 (9 مايو 2008)

الحين ماشفنا روابط ماغير اكسات وشو عليه هالردود


----------



## منةالله (14 مايو 2008)

اين الرابط


----------



## شيمه (14 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
فين الرابط


----------



## alnouri (14 مايو 2008)

مشكور كثير كثير


----------



## salih9 (16 مايو 2008)

*شكراً أخي في الله وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## عماد عدنان (27 مايو 2008)

الرجاء محتاج هذا الموقع ابي العنوان بسرعة مع التقدير


----------



## غزوان سعود (28 مايو 2008)

مشكور وما قصرت يا اخي


----------



## امانى محمد حسن (13 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.احمد محمد سليمان (21 يونيو 2008)

جامد جدايا بشمهندس


----------



## سياف مصر (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sh-gh-83 (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## نعمة النسيان (14 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحابش (15 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نعيم غزاوي (18 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حمدى حجازى (19 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله لكما ونتمنى منكم المزيد لما فية الخير للجميع]


----------



## م محمد عامر (19 يوليو 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## عامر سيد محمود (23 يوليو 2008)

ارجو ارسال الرابط ارجوكلانه لايعمل لدي


----------



## عمر راجح (23 يوليو 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
الرابط ظهر بالشكل السابق أرجو تزيدي به لأتمكن من فتحه
ولكم الشكر


----------



## جاري الهوامل (23 يوليو 2008)

*تحيات*

:55:شكرا على هذا الموضوع القييم وبارك الله فيكم ابو مؤمل الفارس


----------



## حاتم عبد الاول (27 يوليو 2008)

than u alot


----------



## نور الدين سلامه (29 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررر


----------



## احمد ياسمين (30 يوليو 2008)

حفظك الله و جزاك كل الخير


----------



## وائل م (12 أغسطس 2008)

بعد الشكر هل تم حذف الرابط ؟؟؟
نرجو اعادته مع فائق التقدير


----------



## eldarawy (17 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك و حفظك انشاء الله و نتمنى لو هناك المزيد من الدروس ل AutoCad


----------



## جمال خاطر (25 أغسطس 2008)

*الموقع غير مفهوم*

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع ولكن كيف نستطيع الحصول على الموقع


----------



## القاضى القاضى (26 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حسين الأسوانى (28 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هادي المهندس (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
لا اعرف لماذا لا استطيع الدخول الى الموقع لان الاحرف تظهر علامه ضرب


----------



## جابرئيل (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## اسد البحار (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور الله يبارك فيك


----------



## حمادة النادى (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبـ عبداللة ـو (15 سبتمبر 2008)

عطني رابط الموقع


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (15 سبتمبر 2008)

متشكر جدا جدا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## kaka88 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سوفانه (17 سبتمبر 2008)

وينتعليم الاونوكاد ماسار شي


----------



## أبو فاطمة الثاني (17 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكر yamenshahin و أرجو من الجميع أن يضع أحدكم رابط الموقع من جديد لأنه لم يعد مقروء,وشكرا مسبقا.


----------



## حسام الدين هاني (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dolce (22 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وزادك الله علمًا


----------



## Jamalflash (22 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا ممكن أساعدكم وعندي كتاب ممتاز ومختصر للتعليم،، بس مش عارف طريقة تنزيله إلكم أو مش متأكد من الطريقة .. يا ريت حدا يساعدني ؟
مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الخثعميمعيض (23 سبتمبر 2008)

سوال يا اخوان الحين الاوتوكاد 2007 عربي والا قصدك ان فيه برامج تعليميه له بالعربي ارجوا التوضيح


----------



## قاهر الماكينات (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## قاهر الماكينات (24 سبتمبر 2008)

:75::75::75::75::75:
:28::28::28::28::28::28:


----------



## هادي المهندس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اين الموقع يظهر فقط على شكل xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
لماذا ارجوا الرد


----------



## حزب الخضر الجزائري (8 أكتوبر 2008)

أفيدوني أفادكم الله
:1:


​سبب دخولي لهذا المنتدى تحديدا هو رغبتي الجامحة في نشر كيفية صناعة خلية شمسية و دارة كهربائية بسيطة ببطارية تشحن نهالاا و تدعم المصباح طوال الليل .:28:
فإذا بي أجد مجموعة من المعلومات التي لاتقل أهمية ك الطاقة البدية و الداعمة للبيئة كمحركات الهدروجينية و و طرق توليد الكهرباء 
أطمع في كرم الجميع من لديه خبرة في أحد الميدين الطاقة البديلة من ترجم أو تبسيط ماتوصل أليه العلم من سبقنا في الميدان :19:
قصد النهوض بالأمة و إنطلاق من ما وصل إليه من سبقنا في الميدان :73:​جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ​


----------



## م محمد شكر (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ثروت موسى (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## بومكحلة (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور لا أستطيع الدخوإلى الموقع


----------



## google-liberty (28 أكتوبر 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## google-liberty (28 أكتوبر 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## عدنان أحمد محمد (2 نوفمبر 2008)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## mohamedateleb (2 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks a lot


----------



## sendbad_egypt (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور*


----------



## ضياء بيطة (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رضا غنيم (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## raneem (10 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير بس انا مش لاقية الموقع ومحتاجاه ضروريييييييييييييييييي


----------



## الكبريتي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اريد أن أتقدم بالشكر الى الجنود الذين لا يتولنون في جلب المعرفة و المعلومة و تقديمها لنا 
شكرا شكرا


----------



## شادي الحلاق (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كتير أخي


----------



## عزت عبدالله (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بودي بدود (16 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## abdulgader (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا بس وين الرابط


----------



## asmk8 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## الحكيمي1 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## الحكيمي1 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرآ بس الموقع غير واضح


----------



## v00d00_tux (23 نوفمبر 2008)

عمل رائع ... مأجور عليه بإذن الله.


----------



## tito_chan (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## esas (25 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً أخي في الله وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## king513 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مششششششششششششششكور


----------



## safa shukir (26 نوفمبر 2008)

Thanx Bro for this program


----------



## mfhasd (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mfhasd (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## معماري11 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاااك الله خير


----------



## وحش العمارة (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*فين الموقع اخي ؟*​


----------



## kesbah (27 نوفمبر 2008)

صلوا علي رسول الله


----------



## وليد جبريل (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## درهام (28 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير واتمنى التقدم للأمة الإسلامية والإنتصارات في شتى المجالات بإذن الله.


----------



## pinkkhela (2 ديسمبر 2008)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## موسى عبد الحميد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

اريد ان اتعلم الاوتوكاد 
ارسل ما يعلمنى


----------



## أبو الخل الحمصي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير واتمنى التقدم للأمة الإسلامية والإنتصارات في شتى المجالات بإذن الله.


----------



## احمدمحمدكمال (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي الموقع واتمني لك دوام الصحة والعافية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اثيرهاشم (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## كمال الزعبي (21 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك كثيرا على هذا الموضوع ولكن العنوان غير موجود ارجو ان ترسله لي من جديد لاني بامس الحاجه لبرنامج تعليم الاتوكاد بالعربيه


----------



## mohamed seghir (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## البغدادي ايهاب (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

جزيل الشكر لك ولمن يسعى لتطوير قدرات المهندس العربي بس العنوان غير موجود ممكن تعيد ارساله مره ثانيه


----------



## Medo ana (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed_abani (31 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك لا استطيع تحميل الاوتوكاد 
انافى حاجه اليه جزاك الله عنا وعن المسلمين خير


----------



## FOX.SABRY (1 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة ألله وبركاته ارجوا كيفية التحميل ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## adelshehata (1 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## mmo (19 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## hamdi79 (20 يناير 2009)

يعطيك
العافيه اخي بس وين الموضوع


----------



## proslee (21 يناير 2009)

مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور


----------



## proslee (21 يناير 2009)

*:75:بارك الله فيك و حفظك انشاء الله و نتمنى لو هناك المزيد من الدروس ل AutoCad*​


----------



## المهندس اليمني (21 يناير 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## طاهر ملحم (22 يناير 2009)

يا اخي اين الرابط


----------



## سنا الأمل (22 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم :
انا لم استطع ان اجد الموقع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## جوزيف المحفوض (23 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على الجهد العظيم


----------



## صاصا الغالي (24 يناير 2009)

وين الرابط اخي الكريم


----------



## حمزة المصرى (25 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## حمزة المصرى (25 يناير 2009)

hamdi79 قال:


> يعطيك
> العافيه اخي بس وين الموضوع



:18::18::18::18::18::18::18::18::18::18::18::18::18::18::18::18::18::18:


----------



## ali almousa (25 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## ali almousa (25 يناير 2009)

ممكن برنامج الاتوكاد


----------



## ali almousa (25 يناير 2009)

التعليم الاتو كاد


----------



## hanyatia (25 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وج
شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير
زاك الله خير
شكرا جزيلا
شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ali almousa (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن برنامج تعليم الاوتو كاد 2007-2006


----------



## hebaBraya (3 فبراير 2009)

اين لينك الموقع لانى محتاجه جداااااااااا


----------



## جيل النصر2002 (6 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdelmajid (16 فبراير 2009)

merci
1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 khayer


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## a.azim (23 فبراير 2009)

الف الف...........شكر


----------



## عبد الله صادق (25 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله بكم واين هو الموقع لتعليم الأوتوكاد بالعربية؟


----------



## amr_mero75 (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## free1 (27 فبراير 2009)

جزاك المولى كل خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## المقترب (27 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## aljafry (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرااا جزيلاااا اخي الكريم


----------



## dakrory84 (27 فبراير 2009)

;'kpohyoiugmbhiugbnm ighvbuikjgbuyjhfcviukjgvtyghdcmn


----------



## eng abdallah (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng abdallah (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng abdallah (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كل الجراح (1 مارس 2009)

Thank you very much for this site


----------



## باسم الخير (1 مارس 2009)

ارجو الاجابه حول كيفيه تحميل كتاب تعلم الاوتوكاد 2007 و 2006 مع الشكر والتقدير ووفقكم الله


----------



## باسم الخير (1 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو من كل يقرا رسالتي التوضيح حول كيفيه تحميل كتاب تعلم الاوتوكاد 2007 و 2006 مع الشكر والتقدير والامتنان


----------



## باسم الخير (1 مارس 2009)

الى الاخوه المشرفين الاعزاء ارجو توضيح كيفيه تحميل كتاب الاوتوكاد 2007 و 2006 واكون شاكرا لكم وداعيا لكم با لتوفيق


----------



## دمعة معاق (2 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خير 
جزاك الله خير 
جزاك الله خير
جزاك الله خير*​*



*


----------



## محمد البريصى (2 مارس 2009)

*محمد البريصى*

يا جماعة أنة لسة بتعلم أتوكاد فما هى النصائح المقدمة من سيادتكم لى كى أكون محترف أتوكاد و ماهى المواقع التى ممكن أن تفدنى فى الأتوكاد وشكرا


----------



## محمد يامن قاسم (3 مارس 2009)

وين الموقع عشان نحمل منه الملف


----------



## محمد محمد ع الجواد (3 مارس 2009)

ماشاء الله شيئ جميل بارك الله فيك ودمت بالخير


----------



## issam achour (9 مارس 2009)

*عمل رائع ... مأجور عليه بإذن الله.*​


----------



## matasem5555 (9 مارس 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء ابقي منكم شرح مفصل لحساب كميات لجبل داخل موقع


----------



## وحش المحله (11 مارس 2009)

*مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور*


----------



## emi80 (11 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسن الغزلاتى (17 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير
لكن اين الرابط؟
دلونى عليه


----------



## mahmoudkhamis (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم على جهودكم


----------



## adel aly (18 مارس 2009)

شكر جزيلا لك..........


----------



## adel aly (18 مارس 2009)

مفيش رابط ............


----------



## ABM717 (19 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## clever man (19 مارس 2009)

*معالجة مياة حمامات السباحة ومياة الصرف الصحى*


كيفية معالجة مياة الصرف الصحى وحمامات السباحة معالجة بيوليجية للصرف وكيمائية لحمامات السباحة​


----------



## ايجات (4 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور على المجهود


----------



## n-jabali (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله عن كل خير


----------



## مستغرب (7 أبريل 2009)

يا اخوان وين الموقع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا مستغرب مستغرب كثييييييييييييير
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eias (8 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك و نفع بك المهندسين


----------



## حسن الغزلاتى (8 أبريل 2009)

الكل يطلب الرابط
هل من مجيب؟
نشكركم لحسن متابعتكم لهذا الموضوع
اخوكم/ حسن الغزلانى


----------



## bmwer (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا رحم الله والديك


----------



## malmasry1962 (9 أبريل 2009)

yamenshahin قال:


> موقع لتعليم الأتوكاد 2d و 3d
> الموقع باللغة العربية
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


 نشكرك من الاعماااااااااااااااق:28:


----------



## لاراا (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووو
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## maxsleim (10 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## maxsleim (10 أبريل 2009)

اين الرابط ياخي ؟
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فيصل عقلان (11 أبريل 2009)

يسلمو خيو بس الرابط مو موجود ياليت تكتبه من جديد


----------



## مهندسة نورا (21 أبريل 2009)

*تعليم الاتوكاد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
دخلت الى صفحة تعليم الاتوكاد ولم اجد طريقة التعليم
كيف استطيع الحصول على ملف تعليم الاتوكاد 2d ,3 d


----------



## zaki_tayar (21 أبريل 2009)

مشششششكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdobob77 (22 أبريل 2009)

الحمدلله الذى وفقنى فى اجد هذا الموقع الذى نحن فى اشد الحوجه لمثل هذه الاعمال ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير وبارك الله فيمن نفع واستنفع وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## abdobob77 (22 أبريل 2009)

abdobob77 قال:


> الحمدلله الذى وفقنى فى اجد هذا الموقع الذى نحن فى اشد الحوجه لمثل هذه الاعمال ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير وبارك الله فيمن نفع واستنفع وجزاكم الله كل خير


 واتمنى المزيد من البرامج والمواضيع الهادفه التى يستفاد منها الجميع واولا لله الحمد والشكر ثم لكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## الحرفيين (25 أبريل 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككوووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## صناعي المستقبل (4 مايو 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## talaat_56 (4 مايو 2009)

اين الرابط ياصديقى ؟


----------



## عاشق السهر (4 مايو 2009)

وين الملف اخي لم اجده في اي صفحه موجود؟


----------



## edeel (6 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خير ل AutoCad*​


----------



## ahmead elawady (7 مايو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير
بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## bouakaz (7 مايو 2009)

yamenshahin قال:


> موقع لتعليم الأتوكاد 2d و 3d
> الموقع باللغة العربية
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


من اين يتم الدخول للبرنامج


----------



## يوسف الهاشم (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وين الرابط اخوي؟


----------



## saaddd (7 مايو 2009)

لله يجزيك الخير 

يبدو أنك اكتفيت بثواب النية فقط ولم تنشر الموضوع فإني لم أجده أنا وغيري


----------



## al7abeb79 (7 مايو 2009)

لك ويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن الرابط ياجماعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aymin_badoy (12 مايو 2009)

شاكر فضلك كتييييييييييير وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## almasry.14 (17 مايو 2009)

اين الموقع يأخي لم اجد سوى هذا xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## engkhalid (20 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## sameh sabri (21 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك ونفعنا بهذا العلم


----------



## mn955 (29 مايو 2009)

وفقك الله وهداك الله الى صالح الاعمال


----------



## ايهاب مسعد (29 مايو 2009)

:56:
شاكر فضلك يا هندسة بس زودنى بالرابط
:56:
بااااااااااااااااى


----------



## shikoo (2 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس الموقع فين او اللينك فين


----------



## Samer Z (4 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
لكن اين الرابط لأني لم أجد غير xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مهندس تريمl (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ونسأل الله دوام التوفيق لكم


----------



## romio_4_ever_2 (8 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم وين الرابط؟.....*

السلام عليكم بس مش شايف الرابط فين؟


----------



## رعد ابو رعد (8 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## خلود اسعد (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن اين الرابط


----------



## شادي الحلاق (10 يونيو 2009)

مششششششششششششششكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سمراء عدن (10 يونيو 2009)

عنوان من غير موضوع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ahmadfriehat (11 يونيو 2009)

ماني شايف اسم موقع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## shawky arafa (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عادل اسكندر (13 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبو همام الجزائري (13 يونيو 2009)

من يرد يا إخواااااان ؟؟؟

أين الرابط يا جماعة الخير ؟؟؟؟

نحن في الانتظار !!!!.....
و لكم الأجر من الواحد القهار ...​


----------



## taaaouil (13 يونيو 2009)

veut tu apprendre à utiliser autocad


----------



## albashasudan99 (13 يونيو 2009)

يا معيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## amrsaker (13 يونيو 2009)

شكراا جزيلا علي البرنامج


----------



## talq3333 (15 يونيو 2009)

تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك


----------



## shawky arafa (16 يونيو 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## rwadaloush (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## م.مصطفى محمد مصطفى (22 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

ادام الله اعمالك الى الخير


----------



## سارة العراقية (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكوريين وبارك الله فيك


----------



## boukhsay (23 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بمن عمل الدروس و من دل عليها و جزاه كل خير


----------



## fawaznefawe (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرررررررررااااااااااا


----------



## fawaznefawe (24 يونيو 2009)

شكررررررررررررااااااااااااا


----------



## nznz (24 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## shanchi (24 يونيو 2009)

*مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور
**مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
*


----------



## سمراء عدن (25 يونيو 2009)

فين الموقع يا yamenshahin
مافي اي رابط


----------



## م. عمرو (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكوراخى الفاضل على ذلك المجهود الرائع


----------



## م. عمرو (30 يونيو 2009)

انا مش لاقى اللينك الى ظاهر علمة xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## صناعي1 (2 يوليو 2009)

هنا تجد كتاب لتعليم اوتوكاد 2008 بالعربي
http://darwesh-matar.110mb.com/mix/autocad.html
و هو عبارة عن كتاب من تأليف المهندس محمد براء علوش


----------



## عمر م ع (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير مشككككووووووووووووور


----------



## هيثم عبد الله (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اين العنوان


----------



## crazy1988 (11 يوليو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sammmy (11 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م. يامن خضور (13 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير أيها الأخ الصناعي 1


----------



## ahmed soliman (14 يوليو 2009)

*عمل منزل ثلاثي الأبعاد في بيئة أتوكاد*

الأخوة المشرفون / بملتقى المهنسين العرب أرق تحياتي
عندما أقوم بعمل منزل بالأمر line وعمل الفتحات من أبواب وشبابك وسلالم وأرغب في تحويل هذا الرسم ثنائي الأبعاد إلى ثلاثي الأبعاد فأنني أستخدم الأمر thickness ومن العرض أستطيع معاينة الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد لكنني لاأستطيع رفع الشباك أو خصم مساحته من الجدار وكذلك الباب إذ أن أمر رفعهما سيكون بارتفاع الحائط وعند عمل shade تجد أن الجدار غير مفرغ من الباب والشباك ولاأستطيع عمل السلم برغم أن معظم السلالم مستطيلة وليست دائرية وكذلك أسوار البلكونات عند عمل واجهة 
الأخوة الأفاضل 
أرجو أن تفترضا مساحة أي منزل وليكن حجرة وصالة وسلم وحمام ومطبخ وترشدوني إلى الخطوات الواجب اتباعها لتحويل هذا الرسم ثنائي البعد إلى ثلاثي مع مراعاة الأبواب والشبابيك والسلالم والواجهة وأتمنى أن يكون الشرح تفصيليا إذ أن الافتراض بأن هذه الجزئية بسيطة ولاداعي لشرحها قد تسبب لي مشكلة لاأعلمها ولاأعلم حلها أرجو الاتحيلوني إلى مشاركة فلان أو شرح فلان فربما لم يغطي الزميل الشرح في بعض النقاط وتستمر معي المشكلة قائمة علما بأن لدي العديد من الكتب والآسطوانات التعليمبة لكنها لاتطبق قي الموضع الذي أهتم به وهو الرسم المعماري
علما بأن هذا الموضوع سيفيد كثير من الزملاء وأعلم أن الشرح سيكون طويلا وجهدا لكما على أعبائكم لكن احتسبوا هذا العمل لله ييسر عليكم كثرة أعمالكما Ahmed soliman


----------



## عدنان لطيف (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموقع الممتاز


----------



## الرويعيات (20 يوليو 2009)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## أثرى (20 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
لكن المشاركه الاولى ليس بها اى مواقع؟


----------



## فهـ2020ـد (24 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن رفع الموقع مره ثانية بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## فهـ2020ـد (24 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن رفع الموقع مره ثانية بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## صناعي1 (25 يوليو 2009)

فهـ2020ـد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ممكن رفع الموقع مره ثانية بارك الله فيك ونفع بك



هذا كتاب اخر،
* هنا تجد كتاب لتعليم اوتوكاد 2008 بالعربي
http://darwesh-matar.110mb.com/mix/autocad.html
و هو عبارة عن كتاب من تأليف المهندس محمد براء علوش*​


----------



## mohands medo (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكورر على موضوعك الجميل ده


----------



## فهـ2020ـد (29 يوليو 2009)

صناعي1 قال:


> هذا كتاب اخر،
> * هنا تجد كتاب لتعليم اوتوكاد 2008 بالعربي
> http://darwesh-matar.110mb.com/mix/autocad.html
> و هو عبارة عن كتاب من تأليف المهندس محمد براء علوش*​



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي ونفع بك

تم تحميل الكتاب​


----------



## علي يوسف عيد (30 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وبارك في صاحب الكتاب


----------



## محمد حامد (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (3 أغسطس 2009)

:1:المزيد من التقدم الى الامام(مشكور يا باشا )


----------



## sayed rauan (3 سبتمبر 2009)

نشكرك على المجهود الطيب


----------



## عماد الدين73 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

thanx my brother and good luck 4 all ur life


----------



## باتريك يوسف (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## باتريك يوسف (24 سبتمبر 2009)

يبلايباغ ىغثق بقلشسيللبيييييي


----------



## A.Sayad (29 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ويسر أموركم


----------



## المهندس هاني (7 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله بمن عمل الدروس و من دل عليها و جزاه كل خير


----------



## ah_abogra (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط مش ظاهر


----------



## محمدعبدالرحيم2 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

زي السكر ودى حاجة جميلة


----------



## حسن الغزلاتى (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخى لكن اين الرابط وعلى اى صفحه


----------



## amr_fareed (18 أكتوبر 2009)

الله ينور يبشمهندس


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (18 أكتوبر 2009)

اي الرابط يا بش مهندس ؟


----------



## mokhtar (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## صناعي1 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط مرة اخرى
اضغط هنا


----------



## يزن321 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مليون شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## يزن321 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

عنوان الموقع كيف احصل عليه ياريت حد من الاخوة يدلني عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## يزن321 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

_عنوان الموقع كيف احصل عليه ياريت حد من الاخوة يدلني عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_​


----------



## احمد اسوان (22 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمرو ريحان (26 أكتوبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير
يارب احفظ شباب الأمة الإسلامية واشغلهم بالإنتصارات والتقدم في جميع المجالات


----------



## knawya5 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## emelemo (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## emelemo (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## mmmst (1 نوفمبر 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ahmed260 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

نتعلم


----------



## م مسفر (1 نوفمبر 2009)

وين الرابط


----------



## engneer 1 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## engneer 1 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

موضووووووووع مميز ززززززززززززززز:59:


----------



## نيو برنت (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا:63:


----------



## Dr.Adobe (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرًأ ..

لاكن الموقع لا يظهر رابطه ..


----------



## صناعي1 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

Dr.Adobe قال:


> شكرًأ ..
> 
> لاكن الموقع لا يظهر رابطه ..


موقع اخر
http://sites.google.com/site/arabiclirary/Home/lib


----------



## mohands whale (10 نوفمبر 2009)

فين الموضوع يا باشمهندس


----------



## صناعي1 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

http://sites.google.com/site/arabiclirary/Home/lib/AutoCAD2008-2.pdf?attredirects=0&d=1


----------



## samiriraqi (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررا


----------



## moh_2008 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## wewewe1 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرعنا جميعا


----------



## مهندس احمد صالح (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## rabiea (24 نوفمبر 2009)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tetoo33 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## abdelilah9009 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

merci


----------



## البا شا (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا يااستاذ*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:1::63::63::63::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## البا شا (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:1::63: :63::63::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:*​


----------



## العراقية1 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

_مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر_


----------



## shawky arafa (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## حيدرالوائلي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شششششششكككررررررررررررررااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس يوسف ادامز (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## اذكر الله (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## mani2772 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## الرائع أسامه (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## rasem (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hassanmasr (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## kado 123 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء . مادة علية ممتازة


----------



## ismail.1967 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

[:20:بارك الله بمن عمل الدروس و من دل عليها و جزاه كل خير[/quote]


----------



## mokhtar (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamad.elsherif (20 ديسمبر 2009)

لم اجد اى شىء مكتوب وشكرا


----------



## محمد خير الفشتكي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## OSAMA H (21 ديسمبر 2009)

لم أجد شيئا مكتوبااو أي عنوان


----------



## afaiad2003 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## menaso (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*help me pllllz*

ساعدوني بدي اتعلم اسرع طريقة بالاوتوكاد عندي بيت بدي احط فيها مفروشات وانا ما عندي برنامج الاوتوكاد و ما بعرف كيف بدي ابدى


----------



## هيثم الملكي (27 ديسمبر 2009)

:63::3::10:


----------



## futur3_3ngin33r (3 يناير 2010)

thanks 
HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## bashm (3 يناير 2010)

عاوز الكراك للاوتوكاد 2006

ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووري


----------



## مصطفى حلمى حسن (4 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## مصطفى حلمى حسن (4 يناير 2010)

جهد كبيير


----------



## akaseer (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moghram (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## yasser_aboeyad (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## roxer (5 يناير 2010)

:d


----------



## hg7946 (6 يناير 2010)

انا احترم هذا الموقع جدا لانه مفيد وبناء ومواضيعه محترمه جدا الشكر كل الشكر للقائمين على هذا المجهود


----------



## osamadeep (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد الغضوري (14 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed el-hadi (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا جدا على الهدية.


----------



## رياض محمد البكور (16 يناير 2010)

*اين الكتاب*

بارك الله بكم اين الكتاب


----------



## s_la72 (16 يناير 2010)

شوكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## sasa_2000 (18 يناير 2010)

مشكورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## basem_ (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على جهودكم


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (27 يناير 2010)

where ?


----------



## safa aldin (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## samir nassar (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لاستضافتى فى هذا الموقع الهندسى واشوف الشرح لو سمحتم للاوتوكاد


----------



## bao1955 (27 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ammards (27 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## sami20 (28 يناير 2010)

للاسف كنت.....؟؟؟

فى امس الحاجة للموقع دا . لانى فقد الرسام اللعندى ولم توظف الشركة حد تانى وادبس انا فى الموضوع وخبرتى متواضعة فى الرسم.
الان احسن بعد الملف.

الملف فاضى مافى شئ للتحميل .الرجاء اعادة رفع الملف


ربنا يوفقك


----------

